# Scottish Folds



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

I was browsing on the net and saw this little guy, I now want a scottish fold, soooo cute !!! 
:smiles


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there, welcome!

Scottish fold is not a very healthy breed. Many of them suffer from joint problems. You may want to do more research before getting one. They do look cute though


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

I knew a girl that had Scottish Folds. I thought they were the softest thing I'd ever touched and wanted one for years. They felt more like rabbit fur than cat fur.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Scottish Fold kittens are possibly the MOST adorable Kitten there is. But as YingYing said, thanks to the fold of their ear being caused by a cartilage defect if the breeding isn't extremely careful there can be some problems with joints and such. However, outside of that they are a generally healthy breed, but you should be careful.

But they have really great personalities too. Little Owl-like calm and sweet cats.


----------



## plotbunny (Aug 24, 2011)

I too would like to look into getting a Scottish Fold, but I'm torn between rescuing a cat from a shelter (where I doubt many Scottish Folds can be found) and contacting a respected breeder :/ All three of the cats I've shared my life with have been rescues and I strongly believe in adopting over breeding. But I probably won't be making this decision for a couple years as I'm still a student ^^


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

They are cuties and I agree, I tend to want to rescue kitties from a shelter, just because we can give them such better lives. Maybe I'll get one later in life. Thanks guys for the info regarding the health risks as well.


----------



## Sphynxlove (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a scottish fold alley cat in my neighborhood. I always though that he got into a fight and that is why his ears were like that until I was watching a cat show and saw that it's an actual breed. Let's just say he is one tough looking alley cat lol. I have tried to pet him but he wild and runs like the wind lol.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

My daughter wants one so bad. I have to admit they are pretty darn cute.


----------



## snowbite (Dec 10, 2011)

Aww! It really is a cute kitten, like a little bear.

I've never had a choice in what kind of cat to have, since I always just get adopted by strays or abandoned kitties. They're all cute in their own ways.


----------



## CarolR (Dec 13, 2011)

All kitties are pretty babies!! I got my big guy at the pound a few years ago. He was about 2 years old (but the pound always says that if they don't know for sure). 
They had him listed as a Siamese, but I knew better (long haired, eyes were not crossed and he was quiet). Figured out much later that he may be a mix of either a Ragdoll or a Birman, or both.
He has turned out to be the best cat I have ever had or been around.


----------

